# Random stuff for sale...



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a Bowflex advanced used maybe 10 times but we moved and have had it stored in the basement since... It has all the parts and all the extras like the leg & shoulder attachments, multiple bars for various workouts & booklet showing the workouts... At time of purchase I paid over $1,600.00, and have to sell cause It don't fit in the basements after our renovations... Asking $900... if interested you must find out about shipping... If shipping is very high just let me know and maybe I will take a little bit more off... 
Also have a NEW Paslode cordless framing nailer for sale in it's case retail value around $340 and asking $200 all it needs is battery, charger, tank, & nails.... Mikita cordless 18v impact driver, lithium brand NEW in case retail is around $200... Im asking $160....PM me if interested...


----------

